# BEST GRAPHIC CARD SHOP IN NEHRU PLACE



## shivi4 (Jul 25, 2005)

WHICH IS THE BEST GRAPHIC CARD SHOP

IN NEHRU PLACE WHERE YOU CAN GET NVIDA GRAPHIC CARDS

AND ALSO WHERE I CAN GET GRAPHIC CARD INSTALL


SHOP SHOULD BE RELIABLE AS WELL PRICES ARE COMPETITIVE


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 25, 2005)

BBC - 402, Maduban Building, 55, nehru place.
( Lookout for big nvidia posters on the fourth floor )
Btw u cud hav asked this in the first thread only.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 26, 2005)

Dont repeat topics that too which is running. 
{shop in nehru place}
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25322

LOL, the title is also same  


_Thread closed_


----------

